# genuine ground control coilover sleeves



## tahong (Jan 24, 2004)

guys i need a bit of help here, im kinda confused. i know this guy selling me a set of "ground control" coilover sleeves over the internet. me being a skeptic, asked for pictures to see for myself if these are indeed genuine. the problem is i don't know for sure, because after checking out the GC site, i saw that the ERS srpings are crimson red, while in the pics sent to me they are maroon. im posting pics for you guys to judge if these are indeed genuine ground control coilover sleeves for the b13 or the b14 platform. if so, are these the complete set already or is there something else lacking. your help will be very much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

The perches and collars appear to be GC, however the springs have printing on them and they will actually say Eibach followed by a series of numbers that tell you the size and rate of the spring. Ask for better pics of that writing.


----------



## tahong (Jan 24, 2004)

thnx wes! i just talked to the guy selling these, he says these are genuine, its just that he took pictures of them dirty thats why you cant see the markings. i guess i have to see the set for themselevs first before i make a purchase. btw, these are for the b13 platform right?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tahong said:


> thnx wes! i just talked to the guy selling these, he says these are genuine, its just that he took pictures of them dirty thats why you cant see the markings. i guess i have to see the set for themselevs first before i make a purchase. btw, these are for the b13 platform right?


No way to tell the platform really...


----------



## tahong (Jan 24, 2004)

from how i see the pictures i guess the coilover sleeves for the b14 platform can possibly fit the b13 platform. correct me if im wrong though. anyway, when buying used ground control coilover sleeves, what should i check to ensure it is still worth buying? 

btw, are teh f-380 r 250 springs rates any good?


----------

